# Problem mit Mercury 50 PS



## Axtwerfer (19. November 2013)

Moin, 

bräuchte mal nen Fachmännischen Rat.

Ich habe mir bei einem Händler ein 460 Quicki mit einem Mercury EFI 50 PS 4 Takter gekauft, beides Bj 2006. mit 200 Btr. St. Motor wurde neue Inspektion gemacht Impeller,Öl, Kerzen. 

Jetzt kommts: Letztes WE erste Ausfahrt. Motor sprang sofort an und lief im Standgas rund. Etwas Öl oder Sprit war aber auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen. Strahl gleichmäßig und kräftig. Kaum aus dem Hafen, den Hebel in Richtung Vollgas ( der Motor lief dabei schon 10 min. warm ) leider tat sich nicht viel, der Motor schaffte gerade mal 12 Kmh !! Totaler Leistungsverlusst #d 3 Zündkerzen rausgenommen gereinigt, obwohl ja neu und wieder rein. Trotzdem keine Besserung. Die dritte Kerze kann man nicht so leicht ausbauen, liegt zu tief und nur mit speziellen Werkzeug. Ansonsten läuft der Motorr echt ruig obwohl er mir doch ein wenig laut vorkommt, muss aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Ursache zu tun haben.Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, oder eine Ahnung was das Problem ist.;+ Ich müsste das Boot 450 Km. zum Händler zurückbringen, damit der das Problem beheben kann. Was soll ich tun ?  #c


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Moin,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bootskauf!! Noch einer mit eigenem Boot in der Bucht... Willkommen!

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Propeller in Ordnung und auch größentechnisch passend ist. 

Bei einem frisch inspizierten Motor ist dieser leichte Schmierfilm auf dem Wasser ersteinmal nicht ungewöhnlich. Sollte aber nach 2-3 Ausfahrten nahezu verschwunden sein. 

Ich hatte ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit meinem 30 PS Honda, auch unmittelbar nach erfolgter Inspektion (allerdings selbst durchgeführt). Die Zündkerzen hatte ich dabei ausgetauscht. Eine der getauschten Zündkerzen war nicht in Ordnung. Sauber machen hat nicht geholfen, erneutes Austauschen aber schon. Im Standgas konnte ich nichts feststellen, es kam aber einfach keine Leistung und der Motor arbeitete bei höherer Drehzahl nicht rund, was auch akustisch deutlich wahrnehmbar war.

Wenn es die Zündkerzen nicht sind, die Spritzufuhr kontrollieren. Hatte ich bei meinem ersten Aussenborder. Fehlerhafter Spritanschluss und dadurch zu geringer Durchfluss. Allerdings ist mir damals beim Gas geben der Motor immer gleich komplett abgesoffen. 

Möglich wären auch zugesetzte Vergaser (z.B. wegen Wasser im Spirt). Macht sich ebenfalls durch Leistungsverlust bemerkbar. Das wäre allerdings unschön. Die Vergaser zu reinigen ist meist aufwendig und teuer. 
Hast Du einen Wasserabscheider zwischen Tank und Motor? Dann wäre dieser Fall eher unwahrscheinlich.

Ist das aber jetzt nicht auch eher das Problem Deines Händlers anstatt Deines? Zum Schluss noch ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir, den Du hoffentlich nicht falsch verstehst. Sieh zu dass Du den Motor verkauft kriegst und häng Dir einen Yamaha oder Honda dran. Bei Yamaha sind die Ersatzteile noch besser zu bekommen als bei Honda. Alles andere würde ich nach Ablauf der Herstellergarantie abstoßen. Ich weiß, es gibt da auch andere Meinungen. Aber wenn du mal in den Häfen darauf achtest, was die Leute fahren, die auch bei 10 °C unter Null noch regelmäßig auf dem Wasser sind und es auch aus eigener Kraftr wieder zurück in den Hafen schaffen, dann wirst Du feststellen das Yamaha und Honda auch in gehobener Alterklasse noch zuverlässig laufen. Mein Honda ist 17 Jahre alt und schnurrt immernoch wie ein junges Kätzchen. Für mich kommt jedenfalls nichts anderes mehr in Frage!

Grüße und immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


P.S: Hast du ein Bild von Deinem Kahn? Ist es die 460 KK Version?


----------



## Axtwerfer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

erst mal danke für die Antwort Findling.
Also Propeller ist i.o.
Spritzufuhr hat geklappt, wie beschrieben , keine Aussetzer oder so.
Dreckiger Vergaser fällt weg:  Ist ein Einspritzer |rolleyes
Wasserabscheider hab ich nicht.
Der Händler zeigt sich Kulant und Repariert auf seine Kosten, auch zahlt er das Spritgeld für die Fahrerei plus eine Entschädigung für den "Ausfall" ! Falls es also an den Kerzen liegt, was er und ich auch vermuten, könnte man das Boot am gleichen Tag wieder mit nehmen.
Falls nicht, hole ich es im Dezember und mach eine ausfürliche Probefahrt auf den Bodden.


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Das mit der Probefahrt würde ich Dir ohnehin nahe legen.
Aber warum besorgst Du Dir nicht einen Zündkerzenschlüssel und tauscht die Kerze selber? Kostet fast nix und dauert nur 5 Minuten. Besser als 900km Autofahrt, oder?


----------



## Franky (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

900 km Fahrerei für den Austausch der Kerzen ist ganz schön deftig... Du hattest doch schon 3 Kerzen von den 4en draussen, oder? Wie sahen die denn aus???? 
Nass, pechschwarz, hellgrau, rehbraun? Vom "Bild" kann man schon mal auf die Ursache tippen. 
Wenn nass, fehlt Zündfunke - Kerze ist nicht in der Lage, die unter Last erhöhte Spritmenge zu verbrennen. Kerze UND Kabel (alle)! tauschen! Wenn der 7 Jahre im "Salz" gefahren wurde, können die Kontakte an den Kabeln schon mal verrottet sein!
Pechschwarz - Benzin-Luft-Gemisch zu fett und der Pott "säuft" quasi ab.
hellgrau/weiss - zu mageres Gemisch
rehbraun: alles toppi!
Die Fahrt würde ich mir erst "gönnen", wenn Kerzen- und Kabeltausch nichts gebracht haben und der Fehler entsprechend woanders (Zündverteiler/Zündspule, Drosselklappensteuerung defekt, Luftmengenmesser kaputt und weiss der Geier noch (kaputte Dichtung, verstopfter Filter......))


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Moin. Ich war einer der Mitfahrer und derjenige der die Kerzen rausgeschraubt hat , bis auf die letzte , wo ich ohne größeren Aufwand nicht mehr rankam . Die Kerzen sahen am Rand unten recht schwarz aus waren ansonsten aber in einem "optisch " gutem Zustand . Angenommen wir wechseln die Kerzen , wie sollen wir denn den Motor testen unter Vollast , oder macht das dem Motor nichts wenn man kurz auf Vollgas geht ohne Wasserkühlung ??? Mit kurz meine ich ganz kurz .


----------



## Franky (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Ohne Spülohren und Wasseranschluss bzw. im Wasser würde ich da nix laufen lassen. Damit brennst Du den Impeller fest!

Im Zweifel würde ich zur Marina bei Wedtlenstedt fahren und den Motor dort testen - oder in einen anderen nahegelegenen Bootshafen...


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*



Franky schrieb:


> Ohne Spülohren und Wasseranschluss bzw. im Wasser würde ich da nix laufen lassen. Damit brennst Du den Impeller fest!
> 
> Im Zweifel würde ich zur Marina bei Wedtlenstedt fahren und den Motor dort testen - oder in einen anderen nahegelegenen Bootshafen...


Die Idee ist gut und wird besprochen .


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Wie soll ich denn den Motor testen, wenn hier auf dem Kanal nur 12 kmh erlaubt sind ? Wenn "die " mich erwischen wie ich nach erfolgreicher Eigenreparatur mit 50 Sachen über den Kanal bretter, dann bin ich vill. den Lappen schneller wieder los als ich Ihn gemacht habe. Die Ausrede : " ich wollte ja nur mal ausprobieren! " zieht dann wohl nicht. Wie machen es denn die hier ansässigen Binnenhändler in so einem Fall ? Mann kann ja nur im Wasser unter vollast testen.

2.  Noch habe ich Garantieanspruch, wie ist es aber, wenn ich selbst dran rumschraube ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Ein Paar gescheite Spülohren kostet nicht viel und sollte man eh haben. Wenn dann damit laufen lassen. Ansonsten mal Kerzen tauschen und Spritfilter, Leitungen und Tankentlüftung checken. Hatte was ähnliches mal mit einem Johnson 2t der bekam am Ende zu wenig Sprit wegen einem defekten Pumpball...

Was meldet das Smartcraft?

Eine gute Adresse für Teile und Co. ist Cyrus Kegel in Hamburg, bekomme keine Prozente aber immer klasse Service und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Den kurzen Sprint würde ich übrigens riskieren


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Smartcraft hab ich nicht.  Ist aber glaube ich ne Investition wert. 
Ich trau mir auch zu, selbst, oder mit Onkel Frank zu Reparieren, aber wie gesagt der Hase im Pfeffer liegt in der Garantie ( ob nach Selbstbasteln noch vorhanden)  und dem Versuch auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

SC ist eigentlich Lieferumfang zu dem Motor, wenn der Vorbesitzer das nicht verbaut hat musste es halt via EBay oder Kegel beziehen. Macht schon Sinn, auch wegen Drehzahl, Verbrauch und Betriebsstunden.

Den Kerzenwechsel würde ich mit dem Händler absprechen und die Probefahrt einfach machen. Vorher aber einen Testlauf am Schlauch machen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Ich habe übrigens  den gleichen Motor nur mit 10 Ponys mehr, bin seit 5 Jahren total zufrieden damit.


----------



## volkerm (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Der Motorkopf ist ein Yamaha- von daher würde ich mir wenig Gedanken machen bzgl. der grundsätzlich mechanischen Dinge. Auch wenn es langwierig ist- bring ihn zurück zum Händler. EFI heisst Elektronik- das kann und wird teuer werden, falls es an der Elektronik hängt. Besser der Händler bekommt die Rechnung.


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

dahin tendier ich auch, ich habe Garantie und deshalb soll er sich drum kümmern. Ich erzähl mal wie es ausgegangen ist. Danke nochmal für die Antworten|wavey:


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

Es waren doch die Zündkerzen. Alle gewechselt, der Motor rennt wieder. |laola:


----------



## co.dwave (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Mercury 50 PS*

BTW wenn du auf der Suche nach einem kompletten Smartcraft Set sein solltest ich hätte da noch eines mit einem SC1000 Drehzahlmesser zu liegen. Das ganze verfügt auch über die Troll Control Funktion die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

Gruß
André


----------

